# Anybody feel like being pleasant?



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I'm not saying be pleasant to each other in every thread, obviously emotion and opinions run deep in a lot of cases.
I was thinking more like let's just be nice to each other in one thread, try not to jump to conclusions, try not to knee jerk react to the poster rather than the content.
Wouldn't that be nice?
Participate if you want, don't participate if you don't want to be pleasant, and ignore it if you think it's just stupid to want one thread that isn't smash and dash. :cowboy:

I'll start....
Good morning everyone, ain't it a loverly morning?
I have today off, and so far I've managed to shave, drink a couple pots of coffee and tidy up a bit in hopes that my grandkids will come see me tomorrow (and maybe help Grandpa cheer on the Nebraska Cornhuskers as they take on BYU).
After it warms up a tad, I plan on going out and washing my pickup and preparing it to be sold.
I think while I'm at it, I'll wash the Camaro and vacuum it out, maybe even take it to town when I go.
It's an old car, but it sure is fun to drive 
I hope everyone else has a good weekend planned


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

I am definitely feeling like being pleasant today. My husband is feeling well. One of our grandsons and his fiance are celebrating their engagement with a party tomorrow night given by fiance's parents at a local pub. My DH will not be able to go but son and wife are taking me. Big milestone in all of our lives and a happy time. 
I am hoping the rain holds off. The yard is standing in water from almost continuous storms and rain for the last week. It is a lovely sunny day and here is hoping it dries some of this water out. We are having our Labor Day BBQ on Sunday with our family. Ribs and pork loin with all the trimmings at younger sons house around their pool. I hope everyone has a wonderful weekend.:buds:


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

OK. This "pleasant attitude" is somewhat a challenge but here it goes.

Hope everyone has a safe and productive weekend! I plan to get more yard work done and make some potato salad. If I get that accomplished I will be content. Also have to get more thank you cards out to family and friends. 

One simple thing that makes me smile is that a Monarch has eaten a bunch of milkweed where I weed eat and has created a chrysalis (spelling?) and I am hoping to see it emerge. There is a ring of bright, almost electric golden dots near the top and a black, upside down v on it. Can't believe that I made it to my mid 60's and never saw this in real life before. I am grateful...


----------



## Oxankle (Jun 20, 2003)

We are at our cabin, roofers putting on a red metal roof as I type. Expecting a son in law and his triplets on Sat. daughter could not come because of work.
Went to the store to buy pop (orange, root beer, Canada dry) and found the distributor had gone out of business. They will have to drink Coke and Sprite. They are not permitted any soft drinks at home, only at Grandpa's.

It will be a pleasant week end. 
Ox


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Today I'll continue working on the crochet baby blanket for our first great-grandchild's (it's a boy!) arrival in a few weeks. Also do a bit more work on a pair of socks that are on my knitting needles. :knitting:

Can't do much outside. Besides feeling like a sauna out there, the mosquitoes are atrocious due to all the recent heavy rains.

Right now, I'm off to mop the floors and clean the bathroom. :bouncy:


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Tomorrow is my grandson's 2nd birthday party. It's pirate themed. It's a triple great day- his birthday, I don't have to cook, and a great excuse to eat a lot of cake. 

We're expecting our second grandson any time now.


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Having a great day, weekend will be fun. Home for awhile and that is always good, will catch up with all the family goings on. And do some work, it's all good


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Tomorrow is my grandson's 2nd birthday party. It's pirate themed. It's a triple great day- his birthday, I don't have to cook, and a great excuse to eat a lot of cake.
> 
> We're expecting our second grandson any time now.


Congrats on the grandkids, they make life a lot more fun
Sounds like a great weekend


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Knitting while watching a marathon of Agatha Christie's Poirot (David Suchet, the best) on Netflix. 

Life is good.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Weekend plans are still up in the air. My mom wants us to come down to Truman Lake. We have not yet seen her boat she got last year (hangs head in shame). But DSIL wants to move this weekend. And it's a pretty long move so using our stock trailer would cut down on the number of trips. With luck we can get the moving done tomorrow and go to the lake Sunday. 

Wishing everyone a nice holiday weekend to close out their summer!


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I just ate a half pound cheeseburger.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I got a lot of cleaning done around the house this morning. Made a potato salad for the week-end. Cool front coming in on Monday, can't wait, it's been a sauna this week with high temps and high humidity.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

We just finished the last of Poirot on Netflix. The last 2 seasons especially were excellent. We are working our way through X-files now to get ready for their mini season in January. 

Not much planned for this weekend. It is supposed to be hot. Probably kick back and grill and listen to the Razorbacks. Quiet weekends at home with nothing pressing to do are always nice.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Do I feel like being pleasant? In a word no. Will I be pleasant anyway? Of course! Y'all have a great weekend. :buds:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Now heading out to work on my ditch digging for the heavy rains I believe will come this winter. I don't know whether that expectation is due to observation or to wishfull thinking but I believe enough to dig.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

I am a little blue. My baby is back home in Arkansas getting the house all fixed up, and I'm missing her.

It cheered me up hearing ya'll speaking of hearth and home.

Have a good Labor Day. Here is where I wish I was, settled and working on the farm..

http://rectorlabordaypicnic.com/


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

I spent some time on the phone today with a friend in hospital awaiting a lung transplant and while it's a stressful and frustrating process, I value is friendship. I look forward to spending a couple hours on the weekend consuming way more sushi than I should and doing what folks in agriculture do best. Complaining about the weather. 

I'm looking forward to a visit from my youngest and his pretty little girlfriend over the weekend so I can remind them that I am still without grandchildren.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

I'm on the way out the door with my GF and our nine year old. It's hot and humid but I thank God that my work lets me take them with me.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Thanks Cornhusker, I hope you and everyone else reading here are having a day as good as mine. I took the day off work today, so am in the midst of a four day "weekend." DW is at a horse show today thru Sunday so it's just me and dog Danny, holding down the fort. Today I mowed. The upside of our rainy, cool summer is that the lawn is in terrific shape for early September. I walk into the yard and get sensory overload, it is so green and lush, like falling into a jungle watercolor.

Tomorrow I will build the forms for new back porch steps, and on either side there will be lions set on pedestals. This could turn out to be a triumph or a disaster (my aesthetic track record with home decorating is rather mixed) but where's the thrill of success if you know you can't fail?

My daughter Annie is an aspiring actor. She is cast in a production of "The Maderati" which opens next weekend in Columbus, and DW and I will drive up, see the play, and spend the night at the Red Roof Inn downtown (in walking distance to the theater, very convenient). We avoid the city usually but in this case we can hardly wait. Annie and a group of actor friends made an incredibly low-budget short movie several months ago, and now they have released a sequel called Payback 2: Discharged. It is cinematically the worst thing I have ever seen, laughably bad, and yet I am watching it again and again and bursting with pride seeing MY KID acting in a movie. In fact I think I will watch it again, right now.

Happy weekend everyone!


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

HDRider said:


> I am a little blue. My baby is back home in Arkansas getting the house all fixed up, and I'm missing her.
> 
> It cheered me up hearing ya'll speaking of hearth and home.
> 
> ...


Looks like a great place


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Thanks Cornhusker, I hope you and everyone else reading here are having a day as good as mine. I took the day off work today, so am in the midst of a four day "weekend." DW is at a horse show today thru Sunday so it's just me and dog Danny, holding down the fort. Today I mowed. The upside of our rainy, cool summer is that the lawn is in terrific shape for early September. I walk into the yard and get sensory overload, it is so green and lush, like falling into a jungle watercolor.
> 
> Tomorrow I will build the forms for new back porch steps, and on either side there will be lions set on pedestals. This could turn out to be a triumph or a disaster (my aesthetic track record with home decorating is rather mixed) but where's the thrill of success if you know you can't fail?
> 
> ...


2 awesome weekends in a row :thumb:


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

We're doing great here. My husband has Saturday and Monday off, then next weekend, he has Fri, sat, sun off! That much time to be off work is a rarity for him.

The kids and I are super excited. Plus we don't have all that time committed to kid events like wrestling, so we can be home together for a bunch of it, yeah!

Husband wants to clean up him shop some more, and the kids have some science experiments that he's planning to help us do.

Hope everyone else has a great September! Even the bit of heatwave we have here this week isn't throwing our game off. Amazing, lol.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

I just found out that we don't have to work this Sunday :goodjob:
We had no waitress, and it's going to be a slow restaurant weekend, so the boss told me to just be closed. 
4 day weekend for me :buds:
I think I'm going fishing Sunday


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

my daughter, son-in-law and infant grandson are here visiting and we are taking them out on the boat in Puget Sound tomorrow. SIL is very interested in crabbing so we'll pick up a couple of crab pots before hand. Perfect autumn like weather here, cool and sunny so expecting a great day and weekend.

Hope everyone else has a great weekend too!


----------



## JJ Grandits (Nov 10, 2002)

wiscto said:


> I just ate a half pound cheeseburger.


I would kindly give you the name of a good Heart Dr.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

basketti said:


> my daughter, son-in-law and infant grandson are here visiting and we are taking them out on the boat in Puget Sound tomorrow. SIL is very interested in crabbing so we'll pick up a couple of crab pots before hand. Perfect autumn like weather here, cool and sunny so expecting a great day and weekend.
> 
> Hope everyone else has a great weekend too!


Sounds really nice. I'd love to have a weekend like that :goodjob:


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

light rain said:


> One simple thing that makes me smile is that a Monarch has eaten a bunch of milkweed where I weed eat and has created a chrysalis (spelling?) and I am hoping to see it emerge. There is a ring of bright, almost electric golden dots near the top and a black, upside down v on it. Can't believe that I made it to my mid 60's and never saw this in real life before. I am grateful...


I saw one of those for the first time last Thursday. I've seen the caterpillars often, but never the chrysalis. 

Today we got some much needed rain. If it wasn't for the thunder and lightening, I would have taken off my shoes and socks and gone out and danced in the rain.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Great sunrise today


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

It's not as humid today, and there is rain in the forecast for next week.


----------



## Tricky Grama (Oct 7, 2006)

Pretty much a neighborhood-type wkend...DH's monthly poker was last eve so I got to watch the programs I record & fall asleep on the couch. Prolly do grilled burgers, 'tater salad, & try to beat the heat. 
Neighbors are getting together- informally- in front yards. Alcohol will be involved.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's not as humid today, and there is rain in the forecast for next week.


Have you been getting the heat?
It's been hot here..well, hot for us, my son who lives in Arizona thinks our temps sound nice and cool 
Supposed to cool off next week.
It's been kind of weird the last couple weeks, we have been getting a lot of smoke, and while it looks overcast, it doesn't cool down like overcast


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Tricky Grama said:


> Pretty much a neighborhood-type wkend...DH's monthly poker was last eve so I got to watch the programs I record & fall asleep on the couch. Prolly do grilled burgers, 'tater salad, & try to beat the heat.
> Neighbors are getting together- informally- in front yards. Alcohol will be involved.


Sometimes I wish I had neighbors :hysterical:


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Ha- winter rains- I connected my new ditch to the old one yesterday. A mental relief as it will hopefully stop the water underunning my path to the hay shed. 
Cornhusker- may your fish be large and plentiful.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Have you been getting the heat?
> It's been hot here..well, hot for us, my son who lives in Arizona thinks our temps sound nice and cool
> Supposed to cool off next week.
> It's been kind of weird the last couple weeks, we have been getting a lot of smoke, and while it looks overcast, it doesn't cool down like overcast


It's been between 85-90 with dew points around 70 all week. That's hot for upstate NY. Monday through Wednesday is going to be 90+ but the humidity will much lower. I'm ready for hoodies, skinny jeans, booties, and nice crisp cool weather... but not winter. 

My son in law just announced that the slip n slide and a sprinkler will be available at the birthday party. I've been known to do some quality grand kid time on the slip n slide but not when people outside the immediate family are around.  Nonnie (my title was given by my then 2 year old grand daughter) will jump on the trampoline and climb on the jungle gym tho. And I am always willing to ride roller coasters and go tubing in the winter. I'm a fun grandma.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> It's been between 85-90 with dew points around 70 all week. That's hot for upstate NY. Monday through Wednesday is going to be 90+ but the humidity will much lower. I'm ready for hoodies, skinny jeans, booties, and nice crisp cool weather... but not winter.
> 
> My son in law just announced that the slip n slide and a sprinkler will be available at the birthday party. I've been known to do some quality grand kid time on the slip n slide but not when people outside the immediate family are around.  Nonnie (my title was given by my then 2 year old grand daughter) will jump on the trampoline and climb on the jungle gym tho. And I am always willing to ride roller coasters and go tubing in the winter. I'm a fun grandma.


Sounds like fun
I just found out my daughter and the kids will be unable to make it out today, so I guess I'll be spending the day by myself.
Well, me and Doug the pug :hysterical:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Sounds like fun
> I just found out my daughter and the kids will be unable to make it out today, so I guess I'll be spending the day by myself.
> Well, me and Doug the pug :hysterical:


I have a strong feeling that you will have more food left in your fridge on Tuesday than I will :happy2:


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Weekend update. Got groceries bought, went to hardware store, laundry washed and hung, chili is cooking, hubby has been working in the shop.

Kids are watching the movie hardball. I'm trying to finish ordering their Halloween stuff. My girl is going to be a "superwholock" nerd, which is basically a combination of whacky clothes that fans of supernatural, doctor who and Sherlock would wear. She's a good sister, cause she got them all in her brothers' team colors for wrestling.

Two younger boys are going to be Mexican banditos. Their grandfather will be happy, he's managed to make my kids fans of spaghetti westerns, lol.

One of my older boys is going to be a character from th show sword art online. I actually think that show is not kid appropriate, but not awful. But, since he's bigger than his mama now, his daddy allows him more things than the young ones, and that's OK. It's not scary or inappropriate, and I'm just trying excited he's still enthusiastic about dressing up as anything, because it means the world to the younger ones.

Daddy's going to set up the TV in the shop to play the original star wars trilogy tonight and bring some chairs out there. Then, he and I and the big kids are going to work in the shop while it's cooler tonight!

Hope your weekend is shaping up nicely folks.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Cornhusker said:


> Sounds like fun
> I just found out my daughter and the kids will be unable to make it out today, so I guess I'll be spending the day by myself.
> Well, me and Doug the pug :hysterical:


Doug the pug?  I have a tiny frou frou dog (Shih Tzu/Miniature Pinscher cross). She was actually our grand dog but our oldest was quickly overwhelmed with a toddler, a newborn, and Penny. My granddaughter will tell people, "I have a dog, her name is Penny but she lives with my Nonnie and Papa." 

We also have a beagle and two old fat porch cats.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Well I'm over it. I don't feel like being pleasant any more. Not even a little bit. 

Oh, it's not y'all. It's DH. He has used the skid loader to totally screw things up...again. His list of "hall of shame" moments with that thing is just too long. It's got to go.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

MO cows, I feel for you. I don't feel like being pleasant either due to my hubby. But, for an entirely different reason.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Well I'm over it. I don't feel like being pleasant any more. Not even a little bit.
> 
> Oh, it's not y'all. It's DH. He has used the skid loader to totally screw things up...again. His list of "hall of shame" moments with that thing is just too long. It's got to go.


I'm sorry. Been there, done that except it was DH (the D doesn't always stand for Dear) a tractor with a plow blade, and a large manure pile. Three times. THREE TIMES.

It never ended well.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

MO_cows said:


> Well I'm over it. I don't feel like being pleasant any more. Not even a little bit.
> 
> Oh, it's not y'all. It's DH. He has used the skid loader to totally screw things up...again. His list of "hall of shame" moments with that thing is just too long. It's got to go.


awwww. hang in there. got any pictures to share? maybe if you collect a bunch you could make a youtube compilation video. I wish I had a camera sometimes when we do something like that. I figure at least maybe it'd give us a laugh later. usually, we're not laughing when it happens.

:buds:


----------



## Lisa in WA (Oct 11, 2004)

Cornhusker said:


> Sounds like fun
> I just found out my daughter and the kids will be unable to make it out today, so I guess I'll be spending the day by myself.
> Well, me and Doug the pug :hysterical:


I have an ancient pug named Pugsley.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Wasn't Pugsley the name of the son on the Addam's Family?


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Skid loader hall of shame highlights:

Our corral is a pond because he "cleaned it out" too deep. Rather than take another crack at the grading, he put in a drainage ditch that you have to step over to get back there and do chores. Real fun when there is snow and ice on the ground. Also he runs a pump and actually pumps out the "deep end" when it rains a lot. 

The walkway from the garage/driveway to the house is concrete molded to look like stone. A DIY project with a mold, one bag of cement at a time. Hours spent on hands and knees. Now it has low spots where he ran over it with the machine. Puddles in the rain, icy in the winter. All that work, ruined because he didn't think about the weight of the stupid machine. 

DH and DS were using the machine to lift a trailer up on its side, a strap popped loose and the hook hit DH in the head. Not the little wally world straps, big heavy duty truck driver straps. Hook weighs at least a pound. Lucky he didn't crack his skull.

Today, he was digging out the lateral line for the septic system. Forgot about the underground electric line for the garage and barn and cut it. Poetic justice, no cold beer for him. Beer frig is in the garage. (evil smirk) But we are showering in the RV due to septic problem and now it has no electricity either. So no hot water. And that wasn't our "plan of action" for the lateral line anyway. He was supposedly going to dig it up WITH A FREAKING SHOVEL where it connects to the tank and try to snake it out. 

The keys to that machine are about to go missing.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> Doug the pug?  I have a tiny frou frou dog (Shih Tzu/Miniature Pinscher cross). She was actually our grand dog but our oldest was quickly overwhelmed with a toddler, a newborn, and Penny. My granddaughter will tell people, "I have a dog, her name is Penny but she lives with my Nonnie and Papa."
> 
> 
> 
> We also have a beagle and two old fat porch cats.



My heeler may need legal representation. Even when she was a pup, she never played well with toys or other dogs and yet she's taken to stealing and destroying my neighbours dog's toys. 

The poor lab's favourite teddy is unstuffed and shredded.


----------



## Patchouli (Aug 3, 2011)

Well I guess I am thankful my husband has no tractor!


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Well, I'm not sure I felt like being pleasant until I read these posts - it's 'catchin', I guess. Not that I felt like being unpleasant.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

my Sammie Girl







She thinks she is a queen


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

What kind of dog is she? I don't know a lot about dog breeds -


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

MO cows, I think taking the keys away may not be such a bad idea! Other than a riding mower, we don't have any large equipment. But at least if we did, I wouldn't have to worry about hubby doing that type of damage. Both he and our son run heavy equipment for a living. My problem w/hubby is getting him to do projects at all. I have been slowly getting better at carpentry cuz I'm tired of waiting for promised help. Next thing I'm going to learn how to do is weld.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> My heeler may need legal representation. Even when she was a pup, she never played well with toys or other dogs and yet she's taken to stealing and destroying my neighbours dog's toys.
> 
> The poor lab's favourite teddy is unstuffed and shredded.


I hear ya. The latest antic of the horrible tiny dog was to roll in very fresh bear poop in the driveway. Horrible tiny dog.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

MO_cows said:


> Skid loader hall of shame highlights:
> 
> Our corral is a pond because he "cleaned it out" too deep. Rather than take another crack at the grading, he put in a drainage ditch that you have to step over to get back there and do chores. Real fun when there is snow and ice on the ground. Also he runs a pump and actually pumps out the "deep end" when it rains a lot.
> 
> ...


The keys _should_ go missing. My DH/tractor thing was nothing compared to your DH/skidsteer thing. The first time involved having to have a tow truck pull the tractor out (it was buried to the _back_ wheels). That was a mite embarrassing for him so he didn't try it again for years. The second and third time he "thought he had it figured out" he didn't, but we were able to pull it out with the pickup. 

I'm not without mishap. One winter not long after we first moved here I thought I'd got my pickup (Chevy K2500 long box, extend cab) pickup into 4WD and hadn't. I got just to the top of the driveway and slowly slid sideways down a steep bank. There was a foot of snow on the ground and we had no clue how we were going to get it out of there. We dug out the pushed snow, backed it up and drove it around the side of the barn. It went through that snow like buttah.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Patchouli said:


> Well I guess I am thankful my husband has no tractor!


He rolled the lawn tractor a few years ago. Mowing, not paying attention, and taking a turn too fast. It rolled a couple times down the hill. Thankfully he was able to jump before it went over. It took the big tractor to get it upright again. The dang thing started right up and still runs well. It looks awful tho.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

He was blessed to get through that fiasco. So many folks (usually male) get sent onward through things like that in WI. I think it may be that males are doing more of this work but also males will take more risks and over assume their control of machinery.


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Yesterday was a great day. It was 90 and I finished the day feeling like I was beat like a dog. 
That means I got a building cleaned and painted and it had lots of time to dry. 
I can't wait to see it this morning. 
Great sunrise today, have you ever looked the other way at sunrise ?


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

light rain said:


> He was blessed to get through that fiasco. So many folks (usually male) get sent onward through things like that in WI. I think it may be that males are doing more of this work but also males will take more risks and over assume their control of machinery.


Yep. We joke here about the difference between boys and girls.

Girls think, "could I get hurt doing this?". Then, re think it before they do.

Boys think, " is the amt of injury I'm risking doing this worth it?". Then, make a decision and go do it

Slight yet profound differences.

I've learned over the years s, the scariest moments are a loud sound followed by total silence. And, to drop everything and run to my kids ds when I hear th phrases, " no matter what happens, don't move" and/or "if this works, it'll be awesome".


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

MO_cows said:


> Skid loader hall of shame highlights:
> 
> Our corral is a pond because he "cleaned it out" too deep. Rather than take another crack at the grading, he put in a drainage ditch that you have to step over to get back there and do chores. Real fun when there is snow and ice on the ground. Also he runs a pump and actually pumps out the "deep end" when it rains a lot.
> 
> ...


Are there any good things at all to list against these -ah er- unexpected consequences? Any thing that made the machine an asset? 
But if you are serious, I suggest that disappearing keys are too obvious. A minor but neccessary part missing would talk longer to resolve.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

gibbsgirl said:


> Yep. We joke here about the difference between boys and girls.
> 
> Girls think, "could I get hurt doing this?". Then, re think it before they do.
> 
> ...


In my experience, girls think "is this dangerous? I could get hurt." Boys think "is this dangerous? Whoopeee."


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

where I want to said:


> Are there any good things at all to list against these -ah er- unexpected consequences? Any thing that made the machine an asset?
> But if you are serious, I suggest that disappearing keys are too obvious. A minor but neccessary part missing would talk longer to resolve.


What I really want is to sell the thing. It's too valuable an asset to just disable and let sit there. 

And I don't mean to give the impression DH is careless or dumb because he's not. There is just something about this machine that is his cryptonite.


----------



## Txsteader (Aug 22, 2005)

Beautiful morning here (read: no rain!). Sitting on the porch before sunrise, drinking my coffee & talking to the birds. The cardinals come fuss at me that the backyard feeder is empty and the hummers fuss at everyone lol. Territorial lil buggers, they are. 
There's one little female this year who's oddly friendly, she sits on a branch near the porch between feedings, I can almost reach out and touch her. 
Gonna be a quiet day here, just DH & I. The kids/grandkids all have to labor on Labor Day.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I'm not saying be pleasant to each other in every thread, obviously emotion and opinions run deep in a lot of cases.
> I was thinking more like let's just be nice to each other in one thread, try not to jump to conclusions, try not to knee jerk react to the poster rather than the content.
> Wouldn't that be nice?
> Participate if you want, don't participate if you don't want to be pleasant, and ignore it if you think it's just stupid to want one thread that isn't smash and dash. :cowboy:
> ...


Gag me with a spoon


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

Dutchie said:


> Gag me with a spoon


Guess not..


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Dutchie said:


> Gag me with a spoon


I take it you worked all weekend again? :cowboy:

Well, the kids didn't come out, and the Huskers lost their first season opener in 30 years, but it wasn't a total bust.
We got the new shocks put on the van, I washed my pickup and we had a surprise visit from someone we hadn't seen or spoken to in over 6 years.
Very nice visit.
Later, the guys renting the other house ran to town and bought pizza and brought it over for supper.
I didn't get to do any of my projects or go fishing, but it's been a good weekend.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I take it you worked all weekend again? :cowboy:
> 
> .


How did you guess? :hysterical:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Trixie said:


> What kind of dog is she? I don't know a lot about dog breeds -


Sammie is a Sharpei,Boxer, and Amstaff mix. She weighs 55 lbs and will be 4 years old in October.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Dutchie said:


> How did you guess? :hysterical:


Psychic I guess


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We had a lovely engagement party on Saturday night. Each side of the family enjoyed getting to meet and know the other side who all live in Atlanta. I liked the other Grandmothers. It was funny that they both had seen my facebook page and told that they loved looking at my pictures. One is 70, the other 74 this month so we had a lot in common.
Yesterday we had a cookout. It was storming so we had to eat inside. It has stormed and rained through the night and is still storming right now. Our yard is full of standing water that has no place to run off. We may just float away if we get any part of the storm, Grace. They are saying it is likely to weaken and break apart but will still bring more rain.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Today for the first time in I don't know how many years, I rode my bratty pony! Since she hadn't been ridden in awhile, and has always fussed about taking the bit, and then releasing it, I've been working w/her all summer. I had no problem w/her at all when I got on! I also let my niece ride her. She was thrilled. So that meant I had a really good day.


----------



## Dutchie (Mar 14, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Psychic I guess



Psychotic?


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> The keys _should_ go missing. My DH/tractor thing was nothing compared to your DH/skidsteer thing. The first time involved having to have a tow truck pull the tractor out (it was buried to the _back_ wheels). That was a mite embarrassing for him so he didn't try it again for years. The second and third time he "thought he had it figured out" he didn't, but we were able to pull it out with the pickup.
> 
> I'm not without mishap. One winter not long after we first moved here I thought I'd got my pickup (Chevy K2500 long box, extend cab) pickup into 4WD and hadn't. I got just to the top of the driveway and slowly slid sideways down a steep bank. There was a foot of snow on the ground and we had no clue how we were going to get it out of there. We dug out the pushed snow, backed it up and drove it around the side of the barn. It went through that snow like buttah.


Something most men know and very few women do is that keys for equipment are universal so hiding them is quickly resolved by heading to the nearest dealership and picking up a new key for less than $30.


----------



## Farmerga (May 6, 2010)

Had a good, long weekend. Got to play with my young daughter and do some corn harvesting and bush hogging. Hope you all are well!!


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

That depends.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Today was a good day.
A friend from work came out and did a little shooting this morning, then he gave me my first guitar lesson 
My old guitar needs new strings, so he took it home with him to restring.
After he left, I took my daughter and grandkids out to lunch and afterwards, we stopped at the local Kwick Stop to grab a bottle of pop.
DGD 4yo went in with me, and by the time we got out of there, she'd made friends with everybody in the building.
It was a great day :rock:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Luv the Eternal Optimist. 
Evrythin's gonna be ok as long as we bleve! &#9829;&#9829;&#9829;


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Jaida was voted class president for Our Lady of the Snows 6th grade class last night at her "first dance". She's been president every year except last year when a boy won.


----------



## Darren (May 10, 2002)

She's cute.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Her little brother is probably gonna be voted class clown, he just had to be part of the picture taking last night.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

oneraddad, both are beautiful children and the pictures capture their personalities, you should be very proud of them.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Thank you Darren and WR


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Lil brother looks like he has personality to spare! I bet there's not a dull moment.


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Our weekend is shaping up nicely. Had a few bumps in the road. But, lots of bright spots too.

one of my sons is doing a weekend wrestling camp with some tough competition here that showed up from not just ky, but oh, PA, and some other states. Apparently, he had an awesome live session at the end of the last practice! Wiped the mats with several boys, including with several dozen cradles!

And I missed it.

He's getting older now, and I was teasing pouting today at the house about how much my baby just doesn't need his mama as much anymore. So, I didn't go watch any of it in the stands today.

I made him promise that he has to be just as great tomorrow, because mama's coming to see at least some of it, lol. He promised, so yippee, hehehe.

Hope y'all are having an awesome fun weekend too. Our weather (heat) has finally let up. Loving it!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I had a really good day today. I went to an outdoor expo. They had all kinds of activities going on. I shot a bow for the first time in years and for the first time ever shot a flintlock rifle!

I know a lot of people don't like certain animals. Wolves, groundhogs, hawks, etc. are all animals that the naturalist part of me is fascinated by while the gardener/animal owner part of me wants nothing to do w/them. Well, today, I got to pet a live wolf! For me, that was a big thrill.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We've been watching college football all day. Our teams won nicely....


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Helped the neighbors get a new fridge in their house yesterday, then neighbor and I went to a gun show.
I didn't buy anything, but he found a gun he's been wanting for a long time, n old style Ruger Vaquero in 45 Colt. It's case hardened, and a super nice revolver that came with the original box, shipper, paperwork, etc.
I guess I did buy a bratwurst and a glass of ice tea.
Today a friend came out to do some shooting, he has a new Sig P220 he wanted to test drive...now I have pistol envy. :hysterical:
After we got done shooting, they helped me get the topper off my pickup.
I woke up with a sore throat and a cough that felt like I have bobwire in my throat. My ears are half plugged and itch and my nose is running.
Hope I'm over it by tomorrow.
All in all, it was a good weekend


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Today, I drove to the island to a bar that is the "official" Green Bay Packers bar. Guy that owns it is from Madison WI, and every TV is on the Packers game. They have a special game day menu (cheap food, good WI food) and buy one get one free on drinks.

I drove, all by myself, to sit, by myself, to watch the game around folks that were dressed in their best Green and Gold! I chatted w/ the bartender, and folks from all over. One guy from WI. One gal from MN. One gal from Buffalo NY. A couple from MI. 

I almost turned around and went home (as I was pulling in the parking lot) but told myself DUDE YOU JUST drove over a huge butt bridge to get here, go sit down and relax, you might enjoy yourself.

I did, and I did. Stayed the whole game.
I'm getting ready to leave (again) and go see the TB Lightning play the Washington Capitals. It's a 'rookie/free agent' round robin of games (Tampa Bay, Capitals, Predators and Panthers) AND IT'S FREE.

A lot of you folks here have pushed, encouraged, called my sorry butt to the rug, prayed, shared, confided in, and held my hand as I have gone thru some heavy stuff......thanks. I really do appreciate it.

((Pictures of my day are in ST under Go Packers thread))


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Well, I just got to wrap up my weekend by having a chat with my dear cousin! Even had a chance to invite her to visit us in ky! She's working in Iowa currently with no family nearby.

And, my kids have been watching a show called fish tank kings. Not an amazing show, but it's fun to see such fancy aquariums.

My husband put up their trampoline today. They hav literally been waiting for us to finally he able to get one for them for at least four years. Bought it a few weeks ago. They spent several hours playing on it together.

Older son finished wrestling weekend camp today. Got to see the last half hour or so. He dominated!!! So, so happy for him. He's been working so hard for months to prepare for this season, and I am thrilled when I see him compete well, cause its nice that see him connect hard work with success.

Chores are done. Off to bed soon.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It's been a hectic weekend. A neighbour was badly burned when his welding torch exploded so between taking him for daily visits to the burn unit in Calgary and helping with harvest, I ended up driving grain truck in a skirt and heels today. 

With any luck at all I may have made the Richardson-Pioneer best dressed list though.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I'm in a pretty pleasant mood. I watched some football today, and I'm now watching the first part of the Miss America Pageant.

The top 15 have already been decided and the swim suit portion of the pageant is first up.

I've reviewed all 15 contestants and have made my final decision.

Miss America 2016 is....

Miss Tennessee

Alternate: Miss South Carolina

There is still an hour and change left to go in the program and I guess there are other parts of the competition to be judged, but I'm exhausted and have done my duty. So it's time to go to bed. :yawn:


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Wr, I've shocked people when I show up places in a dress. I normally wear jeans-even to church!

Laura, glad you had a good day. I've given up waiting on hubby to do things w/me, so I do them by myself. More often than not, if we go someplace that I want to go he starts bugging me to leave not too long after we get there.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Beautiful weather this weekend. Nice to have the house opened up and aired out. 

DS and DDIL took DGD to her first concert this weekend, they saw Dirks Bentley at an outdoor venue. I'm glad they made a nice family memory together, but I couldn't help but be amused at how the times have changed. I took DS to his first concert at about the same age, along with a friend of mine and her son. We saw AC/DC. If I had offered to take him to a country show back then, I would have got the "eye roll".


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

Dizzy, I am finding what you are saying to be 'common'.
I find that so sad :-( 

Being single is a double edged sword for me personally.
I LOVE IT because I no longer walk on eggshells, I can sing at the tops of my lungs, dance (uh, i have ZERO dancing skills) clean the house, and it STAYS clean for more than 15 min. My only critic is that annoying voice in my head.........
However, I would love to have someone in my life to share 'life' with. To go on adventures (shelling, rock hounding, Jeeping, etc...), to eat with, and human touch. Holy beans, I am missing human touch........

But I see so many spouses (both men and women) that their 'zest for life' is 'restricted or squelched'......and I just don't wana be that girl ever again.

www.meetup.com is a GREAT place to meet folks that just get together and share an activity in a group. Not a 'hook up' or 'swinger' type thing.....not at all.
I've been to a few (a club that meets to play Euchre, a garden club, etc).

Today has started well! Slept in, took the puppies to the beach, then to Petsmart for some food, stopped by the post office to get mailing supplies, and now home for some rest.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Laura Zone 10 said:


> Dizzy, I am finding what you are saying to be 'common'.
> I find that so sad :-(
> 
> Being single is a double edged sword for me personally.
> ...


I assure you it will happen. Maybe not today or tomorrow but good strong women with good values aren't overlooked forever.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

My son is coming to spend a few days with us.

I know he is coming to check on us, he worries about us. We are going to have to be very careful about letting him know about things that might need fixing - he would spend his whole time fixing things.

Hopefully, we'll spend our time just being together, doing some cooking together, solving all the world problems, playing golf with his Dad, and most of all hearing about my grown and almost grown grandkids.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

Laura, I haven't been following your story, so I don't know what happened in your life, but I hear ya on the walking on eggshells. Been there, done that and refuse to do it any longer. If he wants to get drunk and start yelling and screaming at me, I refuse to let him. I'll leave if I have to. And if I end up by myself, so be it. There are worse things in life than being single.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

Finished my revamp of the walkway to the hayshed. Dug connecting trenches, put in 4" pipe under the paths to connect them. Laid concrete pavers over the pipe in places I though the horses might step on the path and break the pipe. Put 6 inches of mulch on the path then pulled the stall mats back in place over the mulch. A lot of work but when it rains here, it rains a lot. And I'm optimistic that it will rain this winter.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

I hope you guys do get some water. Around here when it's been really dry, you'll hear people saying we need a hurricane.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My cold is hanging in there, but seems a little better today.
I've been staying in my office and avoiding people, hopefully I won't spread it around.
I think i'd rather have a broken toe than a cold


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> My cold is hanging in there, but seems a little better today.
> I've been staying in my office and avoiding people, hopefully I won't spread it around.
> I think i'd rather have a broken toe than a cold


Buckley's would fix that cold in no time :grin:


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We have had 3 solid wks of rain. The sun finally came out on Monday of this week. Yesterday was beautiful and sunny all day. Today we are back to rain again. It began last night. I wish we could share some of ours with you who live where it is so dry.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

gapeach said:


> We have had 3 solid wks of rain. The sun finally came out on Monday of this week. Yesterday was beautiful and sunny all day. Today we are back to rain again. It began last night. I wish we could share some of ours with you who live where it is so dry.


Hi Peach!

Yes, I wish you could send us some rain. We need to get a fall garden going. It's cloudy here - fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

We could use some of that rain as well. We got a good soaking last Thursday. And now we're back into the hot, dry weather. I'm having problems finding hay I can afford to put up for winter


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

We set record rainfall for August and looks like it will happen in Sept. too. I sure hope you who need the rain will get it soon. 

We don't have a vegetable garden but we do have a lot of flowers and many of them have rotted. We are so low here. +4 ft sea level and the marsh comes to the end of the street. Water comes to the edge of the road at high tide.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> Buckley's would fix that cold in no time :grin:


I don't know what that is, but at this point, I'll try anything


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> I don't know what that is, but at this point, I'll try anything


It's a Canadian secret but it's the only cough medicine/cold remedy that I know of who's motto is, 'it tastes terrible but it works.' The ingredients are pretty basic, menthol, camphor and pine needle oil and even the threat of a shot of Buckley's will have a seemingly sick Canadian kid dressed and on their way to the bus before the bottle is opened. 

The only thing I know to taste worse is rat root, which would also likely cure you but you have to be pretty tough to chew it or brew it.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

wr said:


> It's a Canadian secret but it's the only cough medicine/cold remedy that I know of who's motto is, 'it tastes terrible but it works.' The ingredients are pretty basic, menthol, camphor and pine needle oil and even the threat of a shot of Buckley's will have a seemingly sick Canadian kid dressed and on their way to the bus before the bottle is opened.
> 
> The only thing I know to taste worse is rat root, which would also likely cure you but you have to be pretty tough to chew it or brew it.



That sounds like something they had when I was a child called Grove's Chill Tonic. It wasn't menthol and camphor, etc., it was just nasty.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> It's a Canadian secret but it's the only cough medicine/cold remedy that I know of who's motto is, 'it tastes terrible but it works.' The ingredients are pretty basic, menthol, camphor and pine needle oil and even the threat of a shot of Buckley's will have a seemingly sick Canadian kid dressed and on their way to the bus before the bottle is opened.
> 
> The only thing I know to taste worse is rat root, which would also likely cure you but you have to be pretty tough to chew it or brew it.


Pass on the Rat Root...I don't even want to know what's in that.:tmi:


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> Pass on the Rat Root...I don't even want to know what's in that.:tmi:



It's a species of willow root and it works very well for many things including respiratory conditions. 

I've been told it's name comes from the fact that the same trees are often used by muskrats but I don't know if that's true or not.


----------



## Scott SW Ohio (Sep 20, 2003)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> Thanks Cornhusker, I hope you and everyone else reading here are having a day as good as mine. I took the day off work today, so am in the midst of a four day "weekend." DW is at a horse show today thru Sunday so it's just me and dog Danny, holding down the fort. Today I mowed. The upside of our rainy, cool summer is that the lawn is in terrific shape for early September. I walk into the yard and get sensory overload, it is so green and lush, like falling into a jungle watercolor.
> 
> Tomorrow I will build the forms for new back porch steps, and on either side there will be lions set on pedestals. This could turn out to be a triumph or a disaster (my aesthetic track record with home decorating is rather mixed) but where's the thrill of success if you know you can't fail?
> 
> ...


As an update, I got those steps finished and our yard-sale concrete lions are now on the job guarding the back porch from intruders:

http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/ScottSWOhio/Steps Beforel_zpsaqnuccbi.jpg
http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/ScottSWOhio/Steps During_zpspftwr2w6.jpg
http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/ScottSWOhio/Steps Done_zpsxdhn2nqc.jpg

Also my daughter's play turned out to be terrific. It was in a little cement block building in downtown Columbus called Mad Lab that might once have been a body shop. The theater seats probably two hundred - only fifteen showed up for the performance, including DW and I, but it was an enthusiastic group. The play staging is minimalist and most of the performers are just locals, kids with the acting bug like my daughter, but it was FUNNY and charming and we laughed a lot. Now I want to see more community theater, whether I know anyone in the cast or not, and meanwhile DD's play has two performances this weekend and two more the weekend after and she is having the time of her life.

It is a gorgeous day here in SW Ohio and I was able to take a vacation day today for another long weekend. We are getting a bumper crop of apples so I'll pick some more of them today (this time of year we eat a lot of apple pie, apple cake, cobbler, tarts, and of course applesauce). I also get to start renovating the inside of our little greenhouse. I hope you all have a great weekend of fun projects too!


----------



## Woolieface (Feb 17, 2015)

MJ says, have a great weekend...don't eat too many apples.


----------



## Trixie (Aug 25, 2006)

Scott SW Ohio said:


> As an update, I got those steps finished and our yard-sale concrete lions are now on the job guarding the back porch from intruders:
> 
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/ScottSWOhio/Steps Beforel_zpsaqnuccbi.jpg
> http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll317/ScottSWOhio/Steps During_zpspftwr2w6.jpg
> ...



Community theater is great. Our daughter was into acting, did a lot in college as well.

We spent a lot of nights watching plays - I miss it.

Our son will be here late this evening. 

He called to say something, evidently so we can watch movies, will be delivered today - and he is having DSL installed for us Monday.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Not really pleasant since it will involve a lot more rain. This is what is sitting off our coast.
Have a nice weekend, everyone!


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

If that moves up the east coast-at least the rain part of it, I'd be quite happy. There's a saying around here for when we've had a long period of hot, dry weather and that's that we need a hurricane. Of course, we don't really want a hurricane perse, just all the rain from one.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

That is what I hope will happen.


----------



## dizzy (Jun 25, 2013)

We had rain last Thursday and I hoped the weather was changing. Then there were showers in spots on Saturday. I was hoping for more rain Saturday night into Sunday. We only got sprinkles, then it went right back to being hot and sunny. And while it's supposed to cool down next week, I'm still not seeing rain in the forecast. Some of the trees are losing leaves already because of the lack of rain.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Today seemed to be the first time in 26 years that my youngest and I would not spend some part of his birthday together and while I understand he's often away working so it was a wonderful surprise when he and his sweet little girlfriend showed up today.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My youngest son tries to get home around his birthday, but the older boy could care less if he has a birthday or not.
I haven't seen the older son in over a year, since my surgery last summer.
He did come one weekend, but it happened to be the weekend I was in Virginia and D.C.
Hoping he'll make it home this fall, or maybe we'll meet up in Texas to do some hog hunting.


----------



## light rain (Jan 14, 2013)

It would be really nice if both sons could come home for the older one's birthday then you'all could celebrate together. I wonder if he knows how much you would like this...

The geese are traveling and the tomato plants are starting to look a little peaked. I've got the urge to start stocking up on dried beans and firewood. I know folks that are truly wise do this all year, every year. Working on that attitude...

A good friend of 40 plus years came through a medical test well yesterday and I am grateful. The mock lady bugs haven't hit our house yet and I am grateful. We have a good, honest car mechanic and I am grateful. :heh:

Cornhusker, when you started this thread I did not comprehend that it would be an ongoing, infinite reality. Thought I had to be/report pleasant for a short bracket of time. Probably a good goal/challenge though...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

One of my daughter's close friends spouse committed suicide on the weekend and the whole thing is messy but the primary concern was not nearly enough money to cover funeral expenses. 

It was wonderful to see my daughter and a couple friends went to work fundraising and they reached their financial goal in about 4 hours.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

wr said:


> One of my daughter's close friends spouse committed suicide on the weekend and the whole thing is messy but the primary concern was not nearly enough money to cover funeral expenses.
> 
> It was wonderful to see my daughter and a couple friends went to work fundraising and they reached their financial goal in about 4 hours.


It's sad when those things happen, but it's wonderful that your daughter and friends stepped in to help


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

light rain said:


> It would be really nice if both sons could come home for the older one's birthday then you'all could celebrate together. I wonder if he knows how much you would like this...
> 
> The geese are traveling and the tomato plants are starting to look a little peaked. I've got the urge to start stocking up on dried beans and firewood. I know folks that are truly wise do this all year, every year. Working on that attitude...
> 
> ...


I would like to think we can all be pleasant more often than not.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> It's sad when those things happen, but it's wonderful that your daughter and friends stepped in to help


My kids are pretty good at it. A few years ago, 4 young people died in a basement suite fire and my daughter worked hard to help two families that didn't have funds to bury their kids because she didn't feel it was right that a family should have to make payments on something so awful. 

My son and his buddies raised funds for his helper's funeral when she was hit on the highway and a very substantial amount of money for the family of a driver with a competing company who was killed in a messy occupational accident. They also arranged a truck parade & rally for a little guy in Edmonton who wanted to go for a birthday ride in a 'jacked' truck, which is now a planned annual. The guys brought cake, beverages and small gifts but future events will require donations to the veteran's food bank.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

It was a lovely morning and I went to see my 7 yr old Grandson's soccer game! &#9829;


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

My grandkids came to see me yesterday 
DGD 4 is such a personality, she never met a stranger.
DGS is growing like a weed, at 19 months, he's almost as big as his sister.
I really enjoyed them being here, I hope they start to come see me more often


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Cornhusker said:


> My grandkids came to see me yesterday
> DGD 4 is such a personality, she never met a stranger.
> DGS is growing like a weed, at 19 months, he's almost as big as his sister.
> I really enjoyed them being here, I hope they start to come see me more often


There is just nothing like grandchildren. We had our twin grandboys 23 yrs ago and we still were young enough to do things with them, take them places, stay with us, etc.
The last two were a surprise to us, our 7 yrs olds we have now, both our sons were late to get married and one had a 10 marriage, no kids,D, then later mariied his old gf. Our 2 son's babies were due 2 wks apart, but one son's little girl was premature and the other son's wife had an emergency c-section but both the 7yr olds are healthy today. All of them are, thank God.

Yours are at such cute ages. Did you take any pics?


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

gapeach said:


> There is just nothing like grandchildren. We had our twin grandboys 23 yrs ago and we still were young enough to do things with them, take them places, stay with us, etc.
> The last two were a surprise to us, our 7 yrs olds we have now, both our sons were late to get married and one had a 10 marriage, no kids,D, then later mariied his old gf. Our 2 son's babies were due 2 wks apart, but one son's little girl was premature and the other son's wife had an emergency c-section but both the 7yr olds are healthy today. All of them are, thank God.
> 
> Yours are at such cute ages. Did you take any pics?


I have a couple pics, I'll try to post some when I get a chance


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

gapeach said:


> It was a lovely morning and I went to see my 7 yr old Grandson's soccer game!
> View attachment 50267



I have green envy. 

We've had our killing frost so green is gone for us.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

I have all but the guest bedroom (that DH sleeps in during the day) and the kitchen fall cleaned. I still have to strip the floor (cleaner buildup) in the downstairs bathroom too. 

We're going to start splitting firewood this afternoon. I will be a puddle of aches and pain tomorrow morning. There is nothing like wood heat tho.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> I have all but the guest bedroom (that DH sleeps in during the day) and the kitchen fall cleaned. I still have to strip the floor (cleaner buildup) in the downstairs bathroom too.
> 
> We're going to start splitting firewood this afternoon. I will be a puddle of aches and pain tomorrow morning. There is nothing like wood heat tho.


They say wood heats you twice..maybe 3 times


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

wr said:


> I have green envy.
> 
> We've had our killing frost so green is gone for us.


On the plus side, your mosquitoes went down for the count.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

You guys should move south....It's lots better here, mostly warm, mosquitoes are bad year round but we have spray planes.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wiscto said:


> On the plus side, your mosquitoes went down for the count.



That's actually one of the few good things about a drought.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

gapeach said:


> You guys should move south....It's lots better here, mostly warm, mosquitoes are bad year round but we have spray planes.


Couldn't do it. I'll take 3 months of "_oh man I think my face froze to my pillow_" over "_Is the rain 100 degrees or is the air a swimming pool?_". 

As long as you don't ask me in January...



wr said:


> That's actually one of the few good things about a drought.


That is very true.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

wiscto said:


> Couldn't do it. I'll take 3 months of "_oh man I think my face froze to my pillow_" over "_Is the rain 100 degrees or is the air a swimming pool?_".
> 
> As long as you don't ask me in January...
> 
> ...



This Albertan can't take the heat either. I think the world stops at about 80 degrees. 

I think my insulation is more suited to cooler weather.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

Never since we moved to the Savannah area, which means humidity,moisture,grasslands, very bad for allergies.
Always in August, it is very dry. This year was rainy and very, very unusual. We have bugs galore now. It must be like the days when there were no spraying for bugs. The ground is soaked this year. Anyway, you guys from the north. It is still better than freezing your --- off in the north when it is cold. Come on down! You will adjust.


----------



## wiscto (Nov 24, 2014)

I do a lot better with heat now than when I was kid, I'll still work up a sweat and deal with it. But I don't know. I think I'd miss my mild summers and crisp falls. I don't want to bother all you southerners with my sweating and complaining anyway. Just let me be a snow bird and I'm happy. ;-)


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

We will move south when my husband retires. Our retirement will go further because the cost of living is so much less in the south. 

I think the perfect thing would be a snowbird from January to May/June.


----------



## MO_cows (Aug 14, 2010)

Nothing like a road trip to remind you what a great piece of real estate this country is. Drove down to central Alabama and back. Trees just starting to turn in the Ozarks, it will be really beautiful in a couple of weeks. Saw the CMP's new Talladega Marksmanship Park, that place is the Disneyland for shooters. The rumor mill says the CMP COO traded ammo for the land it is built on, and I am inclined to believe it. Drove by St. Jude's and wondered about the life and death drama going on inside those walls. Life is good.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Irish Pixie said:


> We will move south when my husband retires. Our retirement will go further because the cost of living is so much less in the south.
> 
> I think the perfect thing would be a snowbird from January to May/June.


I'm thinking October 15 to July might allow me to miss most of the snow.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

wr said:


> I'm thinking October 15 to July might allow me to miss most of the snow.


I must have christmas with at least a good chance of snow. That's why I chose January 1st.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

The first snow is always the best I think.
When my kids were little, I'd wake them up in the middle of the night to see the first snow of the year, and if it happened during the day, if we were home, we'd go out and stand in it.
The kids liked the first snow as much as I did


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cornhusker said:


> The first snow is always the best I think.
> When my kids were little, I'd wake them up in the middle of the night to see the first snow of the year, and if it happened during the day, if we were home, we'd go out and stand in it.
> The kids liked the first snow as much as I did


I love the first snow and after that I'm fine with not having to shovel in the cold for another year.


----------



## gapeach (Dec 23, 2011)

What is snow?


----------



## gibbsgirl (May 1, 2013)

Our dog that got skunked last week is finally a bit more pleasant to be around! I swear she was making my eyes water being too close for awhile there!

She seems relieved too. Now if we could just rid ourselves of the varmint once and for all, it'd be more predictably pleasant around here at night, hehehe.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

A couple of grandkid pics.
Little biker girl.........









Mr. Serious









She really wanted that kitty


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cute grandkids!


----------



## Laura Zone 5 (Jan 13, 2010)

This picture is about 2 weeks old. It's my JRT's on 'beach day'
I try to get the girls out once a week to the beach and at least one trip in the car (post office, bank, petfood). 

It has been an adjustment for them moving from IN to Fla. 
Their whole life ( 7.5 years) they lived in the same place, w/ a house full of people all the time. 
In Feb when we moved to an apartment, it took them about 3 months to really settle down, and settle in. 
3 months later, I moved them 1200 miles away, and it's just us........So I try to do some 'fun dog things' w/ them. 

I've been down w/ a back injury for 12 days now, so their 'out of the house time' has come to a screaming halt! 
Praise the Lord I am on the mend....Hoping to take the girls to the beach Saturday!


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

I love fall. 

The temperatures are perfect.

It was 67 degrees the last several days.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

It didn't even hit 50 that last couple days
It just hit 51
I like the cooler temps


----------

